# Hello all



## 0GOAT5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello all, Im new to this site and a new owner of a 05 gto... 
Im ready to get started on many mods, i was wondering what the biggest size wheel and tire package will fit without having to roll the fenders?? i was thinking 18x8.5 front and 18x9.5 rear,,,
any thoughts or knowledge would be appreciated


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

have you tried search button?


----------



## 0GOAT5 (Aug 27, 2011)

my apologies like i said new to the site and getting used to it... thanx though


----------

